
US House bill exempts employers with 500 employees from sick day requirement - Ericson2314
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/14/opinion/coronavirus-pelosi-sick-leave.html
======
xtajv
The title of this submission does not match the title of the article, which is
"There’s a Giant Hole in Pelosi’s Coronavirus Bill".

------
rectalogic
Where in the bill does it say that?
[https://appropriations.house.gov/sites/democrats.appropriati...](https://appropriations.house.gov/sites/democrats.appropriations.house.gov/files/Families%20First%20summary.pdf)

------
Boxbot
it also exempts smaller employers. effectively only covering a fifth of the
employee population in the u.s.

------
twooclock
Being an European this is totally incomrehensible to me. I'm not sure if
America is going the UK route of handling the virus, but they'll be in
lockdown soon and this kind of measures surely can't help.

Seems this virus will underline our social, technological and other
differences. Anyone has any good read on this kind of subject?

~~~
mnm1
The people making these laws are completely out of touch with reality. Come to
think of it, so are the people executing them and judging them. When you're a
multi-millionaire with no care in the world, it's hard to relate to the
huddled, working masses. This is a token law. Just like the free coronavirus
testing is a token law. It won't help much because people will still be afraid
of bills to go get any treatment (which is definitely NOT free). Only the test
is free. The rest will bankrupt you. And when you don't even have sick time at
work or you've just lost your job due to this crisis, you can't afford it.

We are definitely going the UK route. We're just not public about it. The
government isn't governing. They aren't doing shit. Some state governments are
trying, but absent federal leadership and due to all the red tape, they are
faltering. The federal government is actively holding testing back. The crisis
is already a disaster here. The way this is going, China and Italy will be
models of extreme success compared to us. Our CDC is incompetent. Our
government is incompetent. They are telling lies about masks and other things.
We have almost no testing. Asymptotical to zero for a country this large. We
are so fucked. And you know what they'll say? "Thoughts and prayers." Yeah,
thoughts and prayers for better leadership. Welcome to the new third world.

~~~
krapp
>The government isn't governing. They aren't doing shit. Some state
governments are trying, but absent federal leadership and due to all the red
tape, they are faltering.

Americans didn't want a functioning government, they believe the government
that governs least governs best, that government can only be grossly
incompetent at best, and malicious at worst. They were bored of the status quo
and wanted a brick thrown through the window of the establishment so they
could watch the system burn.

When your primary standard for elected officials is their entertainment value,
government inevitably devolves into a circus. Are Americans no longer
entertained?

~~~
ardy42
> Americans didn't want a functioning government

 _Some_ Americans, and many of those were duped by propaganda meant to justify
tax cuts and deregulation to benefit some businessmen.

~~~
krapp
Fair enough, some, not all.

But still far more than just a few.

